# Muffuletta  preference, cold or hot?



## Greg G (Apr 23, 2016)

Saw an article it the Wall Street Journal today in the travel section on New Orleans and muffulettas.  So I've gotten them cold (from Central Grocery the last time I was there).   Has anyone had them hot? and how'd you like them?  According to the article, this subject can cause tempers to fly.  Some stores say they should definitely be served cold, while others say hot.

Greg


----------



## scootr5 (Apr 23, 2016)

Greg G said:


> Saw an article it the Wall Street Journal today in the travel section on New Orleans and muffulettas.  So I've gotten them cold (from Central Grocery the last time I was there).   Has anyone had them hot? and how'd you like them?  According to the article, this subject can cause tempers to fly.  Some stores say they should definitely be served cold, while others say hot.
> 
> Greg



I make a baked/hot version at home with soup in the winter, but only had them cold in NOLA.


----------



## falmouth3 (Apr 23, 2016)

I didn't even think of having them hot.  That was my husband's favorite thing that we ate while in NOLA.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 23, 2016)

I had to Google it to see what it was. It looks like it would be best cold. I like subs cold. Wish I would have had em while we were in New Orleans last year.


----------



## bnoble (Apr 23, 2016)

Cold. No question.


----------



## b2bailey (Apr 23, 2016)

Had never considered hot -- probably never will.


----------



## somewhereoutthere (Apr 24, 2016)

room temperature or warm-ish...toasted bread, but cold meat/cheese. Delicious!


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Apr 25, 2016)

Sometimes the bread is toasted or it is heated just enough to melt the provolone but I don't think any place serves it completely hot.


----------



## Greg G (Apr 25, 2016)

Ahh, that makes more sense having just the bread toasted so it melts the cheese, instead of heating the whole sandwich.

Greg


----------



## Greg G (Apr 25, 2016)

Ok, now reading the entire article instead of the brief skim I gave it the first time, there are places that serve the sandwich completely hot.  They put the sandwich in an oven and heat it up.
Apparently that not only melts the cheese, but renders the fat/brings out the juices in the meats which in their opinion makes it taste better.   Interestingly, Cochon Butcher serves them hot unless requested cold.

Greg


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Apr 26, 2016)

Interesting. Are they using a different type of meat? The olive salad hot doesn't sound too good. It already provides plenty of juice and fat from the oil. I've never had one hot but I would try it.


----------



## Greg G (Apr 26, 2016)

Here's the article
http://www.wsj.com/articles/the-5-best-muffuletta-sandwiches-in-new-orleans-1461262657

The one photo of Cochon Butchers muffuletta looks to be one served hot but I can't tell if that's olive salad on one side of the bread or not (magnifying it some 200%).   Apparently the owner uses less chunky olive salad in his sandwiches although it didn't mention whether it is left off when the sandwich is hot.

Greg.


----------



## Park (Aug 30, 2016)

When not in New Orleans I get it room temp at Jason Del. Have to take a lot of it home to eat later. One will feed four people unless you want to be miserable.


----------



## Mgdoucet (Aug 31, 2016)

I love them hot. I'm from Louisiana and now live in NYC. When I visit NOLA, I buy several at Central Grocery and freeze them. I then defrost it, put in oven open faced and heat to melt the cheese. Talk about good!!


----------



## chapjim (Nov 22, 2016)

Was in Central Grocery two days ago.  Bought one muffuletta (about $20).  Asked about shipping.  Two muffulettas shipped overnight for $105.


----------



## Greg G (Nov 22, 2016)

chapjim said:


> Was in Central Grocery two days ago.  Bought one muffuletta (about $20).  Asked about shipping.  Two muffulettas shipped overnight for $105.



Wow, I didn't realize they would ship them.  Pretty hefty price for that shipping.

Greg


----------

